# Dish vip 222k receiver



## renefig

how do I connect the vip 222k to the satellite and the televisions? Dish instructions not the best


----------



## BobaBird

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Do you already have a dish in place? What LNB/switch combo does it have? Is there an available receiver output?

What kind of TVs (SD/HD)? Is the TV2 placed close enough to run a line though a wall or interior of the house, or will you need to back-feed its signal up the satellite line to use a different entry point?

If you got the OTA module, will it get signal from a separate line or inside antenna, or will you need to combine it onto the satellite feed?


----------



## scooper

renefig said:


> how do I connect the vip 222k to the satellite and the televisions? Dish instructions not the best


Neither is your question....

Need as minimum - what was mentioned by bobabird. Dish configuration (what dish / slots you need to hit). Other receivers that you have and what slots they are on .


----------



## harsh

renefig said:


> Dish instructions not the best


This is precisely why they offer free professional installation.


----------



## Jim5506

Run an RG-6 cable from your D1000.4 on the roof to the back of the receiver, there it goes into a SEPERATOR, which feeds each tuner.

Connect a HDMI cable from the back of the receiver to the back of your HDTV.

If this does not fit your situation, you should have given more information.


----------



## BattleZone




----------

